# How long do cycle helmets last?



## cragster (16 Apr 2011)

Might be a daft question, and I know that a lot of you don't wear one. However, I'm sure that I read somewhere you are supposed to replace your helmet every couple of years. As I have had mine, and its only a cheapo one, for about 5 years I was wondering if I need to invest in a new un!


----------



## yello (16 Apr 2011)

I believe (having read it here at some stage, so it must be true!) that they last pretty much forever... unless you drop or crack them of course... or your head shape changes I guess

Manufacturers will advise you replace them every 2 or 3 years but cycle helmets are not made of the same stuff that motorcycle helmets (which should be replaced periodically) so, as far as I am aware, there is no reason to do so.


----------



## rusky (16 Apr 2011)

I would think they have a finite life taking into account UV damage.


----------



## yello (16 Apr 2011)

Decided to google it... still not sure!

But, there's not just the construction of the helmet shell to think about. There's straps and buckles too, they'll age and wear. Some folk complain that their helmets are too smelly after a period of time (fnar). Plus newer and improved (?) designs to consider perhaps. 

'Dunno' is my answer... mine is probably 5 or 6 years old now and looks like new and has never hit the deck, so I have no intentions to replace it. I did replace the padding though.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2011)

my helmet is 4 years old and I'm going to replace to very soon it's the UV that causes the damage.....so I'm told


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Apr 2011)

My understanding is that lifespan varies greatly dependant upon wear and tear. You "should" check the helmet before each ride looking for any visible cracks and other damage. Also compress the helmet from both front to back and sides and see if there are any signs of damage or excessive give. If any of the above are true the helmet is unfit for purpose.


----------



## psmiffy (16 Apr 2011)

It is a bit strange that they are not marked in some way with a use by date - manufacturers obviously missed a trick there - consstruction helmets come with a little dial thingy that shows when they should be replaced - and I have seen cases of helmets splitting due to UV damage - admittedly in the middle east where the sun is a little stronger

I wear my cycling one often enough - average about an hour a day - that after about three years they are pretty much totaled and insanitary and have to be replaced -


----------



## Norm (16 Apr 2011)

It's not a fixed thing, as peeps who sweat a lot, who don't wash their hair frequently or who wear beards should be more vigilant as the body-fluids and hair-rubbing can cause damage over time. 

IMO, manufacturers tend to the shorter end of the spectrum for replacement cycles because they can't say "sweaty hairy blokes need to replace more often than fragrant ladies". Although they also have a vested interest in boosting the size of the market.


----------



## cragster (16 Apr 2011)

Ta for the replies. All things considered I think I'm best off replacing it, especially after the Mrs has just told me that it 'stinks'. Not something you notice when you're out on the bike!


----------



## Garz (16 Apr 2011)

I've had mine nearly two years now and have started eyeing up deals to eventually replace it. Also depends on how much riding it sees, some of the conditions are bound to weather it eventually.


----------



## ChristinaJL (16 Apr 2011)

The CTC instructor on my mountain bike said to replace them every 3 years, sooner if you have a big spill obviously.


----------



## rusky (16 Apr 2011)

Q. How often should a helmet be replaced? 

A. Giro has a general recommendation of replacing your helmet every three (3) years. 

Q: How long should a bicycle helmet last?

A: Our (Specialized) helmets are made of Styrofoam. Styrofoam is an extremely strong and durable material that will break down over time. Even if a helmet is not used it will decompose beyond a safe state after 5 years. How long ahelmet will last is extremely subjective. Sun is obviously bad for a helmet and can wear it out extremely quickly if it receives prolonged exposure. Avoid storing your helmet in the sun or where it may be subjected to extreme temperatures.


----------



## Bicycle (16 Apr 2011)

I have a helmet I bought 14 years ago.

It now looks very retro (uncool).

It says 'Met Maxtrack' on the inside and is black and white.

It has attracted humorous comment at XC events.

It makes my head look like a mushroom, but I have yet to land on it.

I'm still not dead.


----------



## MarkF (16 Apr 2011)

numbnuts said:


> my helmet is 4 years old and I'm going to replace to very soon it's the UV that causes the damage.....so I'm told



If UV rays damage helmets then what must they be doing to my helmetless head?


----------



## Norm (16 Apr 2011)

MarkF said:


> If UV rays damage helmets then what must they be doing to my helmetless head?


 Not good things, which is why:

We should be grateful that we have spent millennia evolving to have some natural protection
We should use sun screen where required
We should be aware of skin cancers
Sadly, when that goes wrong, it's not as easy as spending a couple of quid at your nearest LBS.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Apr 2011)

rusky said:


> A: Our (Specialized) helmets are made of Styrofoam. Styrofoam is an extremely strong and durable material that will break down over time. Even if a helmet is not used it will decompose beyond a safe state after 5 years.



The one I use on my BSO/Hackbike is at least 10 years.



> Avoid storing your helmet in the sun or where it may be subjected to extreme temperatures.



Does a brick shed count?



Bicycle said:


> I have a helmet I bought 14 years ago.
> 
> It now looks very retro (uncool).
> It says 'Met Maxtrack' on the inside and is black and white.



My 10 year old one is a dark blue and orange Met, but it looks reasonably ok - it wouldn't look out of place with more newer helmets.



> It has attracted humorous comment at XC events.
> It makes my head look like a mushroom, but I have yet to land on it.
> I'm still not dead.



I was given what must have been one of the first of the modern Polystyrene type when I was a kid. Red and white it 

was, and it was HUGE!! it probably could have been seen from outer space!

Needless to say, I rarely wore it as I probably looked a bit like a cotton bud with it on, but I wish I still had it now for comparison purposes. I exchanged it at Halfords for a newer one as part of one of their schemes at the time.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

Norm said:


> Not good things, which is why:
> 
> We should be grateful that we have spent millennia evolving to have some natural protection
> We should use sun screen where required
> ...


My dad had the tanning gene which my mum and I seemed to have far less of. He could go and sit in the midday mid-summer sun for 3 hours and come back indoors with a tan. I would be horribly burned if I tried that.

My dad didn't use sun screen. I _do_.

My dad was developing skin cancers on his head just before he died of other causes

I know that I'm especially at risk. I have moles, I burn easily, and freckle easily. 

Slip-Slop-Slap!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Apr 2011)

Yes, I practically only have to look at the sun and I turn a rather fetching shade of pink.


----------



## yello (17 Apr 2011)

rusky said:


> A: Our (Specialized) helmets are made of Styrofoam. Styrofoam is an extremely strong and durable material that will break down over time.



Google decomposition rates for styrofoam and you'll see it's a sensitive environmental issue. For example...



> A styrofoam cup takes about 500 years to fully decompose. Approximately 25 million styrofoam cups are thrown away each day, and styrofoam takes up as much as 30 percent of all landfill space.



Now maybe there's different types of styrofoam, or densities, because it's seems odd to think of riding around with little more than disposable cups strapped to your head! Scooting quickly away from that point, I do genuinely wonder whether a cycle helmet and a styrofoam cup decompose at the same rate.


----------

